# Wie sieht dieser Cookie in java aus



## Chapa (18. Nov 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich hab folgenden Cookie in meiner Firefox-Cookiedatei, der Einstellungen fuer eine Bildersuche übergibt.:

alltheweb.com	FALSE	/	FALSE	1321394994	PREF	_lm=1163714990:v=2:frschk=1:no=off:h=100:c_newwin=y
.alltheweb.com	TRUE	/	FALSE	2127585600	BX	7if6ekh2l66g1&b=3&s=m9

Jetzt will ich per URL Connection den entsprechenden Stream speichern und muss dazu aber den Cookie übergeben.


```
// Create a URLConnection object for a URL
	        URL url = new URL(suchurl);
	        URLConnection conn = url.openConnection();	 
	        
	        // Set the cookie value to send
	        // _lm=1163030719:v=2:frschk=1:no=off:cl=de
	        conn.setRequestProperty("Cookie", "_lm=1163030719;v=2;frschk=1;no=off;cl=de");
	        conn.connect();
```

So funktioniert es aber leider nicht. Was von dem Cookie muss ich wie senden, dass ich dasselbe Ergebnis wie im Browser bekomme?


----------



## Grizzly (19. Nov 2006)

Zu dem Thema darf ich Dir die folgenden drei Links empfehlen:
James Marshall's Home Page
Client Side State - HTTP Cookies
RFC 2965 (rfc2965) - HTTP State Management Mechanism


----------



## Chapa (19. Nov 2006)

Sind nette Infos bei, danke. Wie das Ding aber java gemacht wird blicke ich
trotzdem noch nicht wirklich. Normalerweise sollte es doch so gehen , wie ich es
gemacht hab.


----------

